# Kenmore Coldspot 106.54596400: freezer/fridge divider hot to the touch



## ilyaz (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a Kenmore Coldspot 106.54596400 fridge built in 2004. I noticed some time ago that the wall that divides the fridge compartment from the freezer is almost hot to the touch. What's the problem here?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2017)

ilyaz said:


> I have a Kenmore Coldspot 106.54596400 fridge built in 2004. I noticed some time ago that the wall that divides the fridge compartment from the freezer is almost hot to the touch. What's the problem here?



Cold it be in defrost mode when you feel heat???


----------



## ilyaz (Aug 23, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Cold it be in defrost mode when you feel heat???



It's always hot


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2017)

ilyaz said:


> It's always hot



That sounds like the defrost timer is stuck or something.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 24, 2017)

Normal warmth is created by the automatic energy saver system circulating warm liquid around the front edge of the of the freezer compartment (area between the doors) to help prevent condensation on the outside of the refrigerator, especially in hot, humid weather.

This area will always be warmer (sometimes hot) when the compressor has to run longer than usual. Often cleaning off the condenser coils and improving air flow around the refrigerator will relieve this problem.

Many top freezer and bottom freezer models have a switch in the refrigerator compartment marked Energy Saver or Power Saver. This switch controls a mullion heater behind the strip between the doors. We recommend setting this switch to the right when climate conditions are hot and humid, or when you notice moisture appearing between the doors.


----------



## ilyaz (Aug 27, 2017)

woodchuck said:


> This area will always be warmer (sometimes hot) when the compressor has to run longer than usual. Often cleaning off the condenser coils and improving air flow around the refrigerator will relieve this problem.



Is the only way to improve air flow to have less stuff in the fridge? If so that is not happening, at least not until our teenage sons leave the house 

When you say to clean the coils, is this just ice or food particles and other crap?



woodchuck said:


> Many top freezer and bottom freezer models have a switch in the refrigerator compartment marked Energy Saver or Power Saver. This switch controls a mullion heater behind the strip between the doors. We recommend setting this switch to the right when climate conditions are hot and humid, or when you notice moisture appearing between the doors.



Do side-by-sides have those too?


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 27, 2017)

The air flow is for this problem is the air flow under the fridge where the evaporator coils are. They get covered with dust and animal hair. Hard to reach but with compressed air or cloth on a stick you can reach it but be gentle so as not to do any damage to wiring and coils. Most units have a grill on the front under the door you can remove to get to the area. Yes side by side also has the coils between the freezer and fridge.


----------

